# DaringHost Adds Free DDoS Protection In Chicago



## DaringHost (Mar 24, 2014)

Hey all,

I'm happy to announce that free DDoS protection has been added in our Chicago location for all current and new customers. From now on any VPS deployed in our Chicago location will come with 4Gbps / 4Mpps of protection against TCP, UDP, and SYN attacks.

You will not need to make any configuration adjustments to your VPS in order to be protected. By default all incoming traffic is routed through the DDoS scrubbing station. 

The scrubbing station is also located in Chicago, meaning that you should not notice any major increases in latency. 

More features are in the planning stages, including KVM nodes in Chicago.


----------



## drmike (Mar 24, 2014)

Congrats!

Tell me more about who does the filtering?

Which facility are your offering VPS out of in Chicago?


----------



## HaitiBrother (Mar 24, 2014)

drmike said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Tell me more about who does the filtering?
> 
> Which facility are your offering VPS out of in Chicago?


Judging by the signature...

*DaringHost.com - We've Dared To Be Different Since 2010*

*Hosted In Steadfast DC + IPv6 + Instant Setup + Free Offsite Backups + DDos Protection*

*Plans Start At Just $5/Month | Paypal, Credit Cards, + Bitcoin Accepted!*

*Click Here To Learn More | Click Here To Contact Us*


----------



## DaringHost (Mar 24, 2014)

drmike said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Tell me more about who does the filtering?
> 
> Which facility are your offering VPS out of in Chicago?


Thanks Mike!

Filtering is done by GigeNET in Chicago.

Our Chicago VPS nodes are located in the Steadfast datacenter at 725 S. Wells St.

Please let me know if you have any further questions. I'd be happy to help!


----------

